# Manchester, England



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Manchester, England

Ever wanted to see a whole city at once?
I found this, looks pretty cool!


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

mg:mg: I love it!


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

nice! are you gonna continue the thread? I don't know much about Manchester


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Show us mooooore please! :cheers:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

RKC said:


> nice! are you gonna continue the thread? I don't know much about Manchester


Well I'll need to have a rummage around for more photos etc...

Manchester is a pretty cool place once you have cut through the tramps and street beggers haha


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Up high in MCR by pj.pictures, on Flickr


The Urbis - Manchester, UK by dreis, on Flickr


The Manchester wheel - Manchester, UK by dreis, on Flickr


Manchester U.K. by lay_r, on Flickr


Piccadilly Gardens Metrolink , Manchester UK by marky1969, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Manchester downtown, UK by M. ALbeloushi, on Flickr


Manchester Skyline by DanHeron., on Flickr


Beetham Tower Manchester UK by Blackburn lad1, on Flickr


Manchester Aerial Photo by dullhunk, on Flickr


Manchester Town Hall by jpguk, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

The Old Wellington by jpguk, on Flickr


Royal Exchange Theatre by jpguk, on Flickr


Manchester Central Library by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Manchester City Centre 2011 by debbieaspin, on Flickr


Albert Square Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## wygant97 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

impressive photos, Crash!


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, even though they're not actually mine 
Here's some more:


Manchester HDR by Samuca°, on Flickr


"The Midland Hotel" Peter Street, Manchester, England M60 2DS by mrrobertwade (wadey), on Flickr


River Irwell, Manchester, England by Dyker_The_Horse(can comment max 2pics/contact/day), on Flickr


Bars at Deansgate Locks | Manchester, England by Martin Q, on Flickr


Manchester City Centre 2011 by debbieaspin, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

HDR Manchester Fire Station by Fat Elvis..., on Flickr


Manchester by Night (1 of 2) by Sam_Butler, on Flickr


Manchester's Picadilly Gardens by Mickaul, on Flickr


Manchester, Sawyers Arms by Major_Clanger, on Flickr


Manchester Cathedral by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

That´s more (and I) like it! :cheers:


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Albert Square Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Cross street Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Fountain Street Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Victoria Station Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Manchester. The Whitworth Gallery by siro.gassamigli, on Flickr


----------



## Joya (Sep 3, 2005)

I just like it


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....beautiful photos, thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Manchester, England by flickr4jazz, on Flickr


Cathedral Square Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Bank of England, Manchester by pit-yacker, on Flickr


Manchester Streets by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Manchester City Hall by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

England - Manchester - Castlefields - 03 01 2010 -80 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


Manchester Piccadilly by kate&drew, on Flickr


Welcome To Manchester by theandrewstewartshowiii, on Flickr


Untitled by nathan makan, on Flickr


PRINCESS STREET MANCHESTER by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Princess Street Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


manchester wheel by D.J.H, on Flickr


Manchester. Alan Mathison Turing by siro.gassamigli, on Flickr


Manchester Tram Tilt Shift by Cheesebeau, on Flickr


Victorian Postbox, Manchester by dlsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

River Irwell, Manchester by Michael Ashton, on Flickr


Salford Quays Panorama by Andy Bracey -, on Flickr


Manchester Cathedral by teohwp85, on Flickr


2007_05_01-2_lhr-lax_035.JPG by dsearls, on Flickr


Northern Quarter by night by 38chute38, on Flickr


----------



## harrypowell (Apr 29, 2009)

Great pics of a great city. The shots along river Irwell were unexpected.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Manchester


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

"Theatre Royal" Peter Street, Manchester, Greater Manchester, England by mrrobertwade (wadey), on Flickr


Buildings In Manchester, England by Dyker_The_Horse(can comment max 2pics/contact/day), on Flickr


Manchester Civil Justice Centre. by ng matthew, on Flickr


Manchester Central by Mickaul, on Flickr


Victorian houses.Rowan Ave,Whalley Range ,South Manchester ,England. by The Green Hornet of Manchester, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Town Hall Tavern, Manchester. by chas.eastwood, on Flickr


Manchester Cathedral by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Manchester Street by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Manchester Town Hall by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Manchester - Piccadilly Rail Station by 天煞烏龜, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Queens's Park Heywood (Rochdale) Greater Manchester England by conner395, on Flickr


Manchester, England by Across & Down, on Flickr


Off Oldham Street Manchester by Boxley, on Flickr


Manchester Skyline by meer cottage, on Flickr


Manchester by Rick ll, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Manchester by andrewlee1967, on Flickr


Through my Window by HAMED MASOUMI, on Flickr


Untitled by nathan makan, on Flickr


365-334 John Rylands Library Historic Reading Room, Manchester UK by Hotpix UK Tony Smith [LRPS], on Flickr


Manchester, England by jessie williams, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

A Passage Through Time by love-charlie, on Flickr


mmu by The_Jon_M, on Flickr


moss_side_3 by The_Jon_M, on Flickr


dids_church_st_james_2 by The_Jon_M, on Flickr


Jenson Button Drive 4 by Jackh_902, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Manchester Art Gallery by Derek N Winterburn, on Flickr


1001 & 1002 by Thrash Merchant, on Flickr


Manchester, England by 77krc, on Flickr


Salford Quays Manchester by conner395, on Flickr


Reflecting Manchester At Picadilly by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Manchester City Centre by Hadi Al-Sinan Photography, on Flickr


England - Manchester - Castlefields - 03 01 2010 -69 by Redstone Hill, on Flickr


Princess Street Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Midland Hotel Manchester by Steve J O'Brien, on Flickr


Albert Square by © Natalia Balcerska Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

*Salford Quays*


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Great pictures of a great city.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice aerial photos


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

by bstl


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

by bstl


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

*by markydeedrop
*


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

*Salford Quays*









*Palace Theatre, Oxford Road*









*New Cathedral Street, Victoria*


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

*Exchange Square*


















*The Printworks*


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

*Backstreets of Manchester*


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)




----------

